# Okf Pup Pics (super Heavy!!! :))



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Dogwoman in training!!


























Male A










Male B










Male C










Male D










Female E (she wants to play)










Female F










Female G










Random at play!!


















Sup Dad!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I GOT IT AND ITS MINE!!










Ok so enough play!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are all cuties! I like male B the best at the moment


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Love the babies!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> They are all cuties! I like male B the best at the moment


I second that!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

No no no, its all about E.


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*very nice*

I would love to have any of those pups but i particularly like A and E really like the pattern on A:thumbsup:


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! They are all gorgeous!

Stephanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MINE MINE!!!! They are all mine lol....









The cutest puppy ever. Put it in an envelope and mail it to me today


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG I love male B & C and of course Female F Gosh I was just thinking to my self last night I will not get another dog till all mine are gone but when I see stuff like this I can't help but want them lol beautiful Andy just Beautiful!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*scoop 'em up*

wubby wubby wubby (stick face in puppy tummy and blow!)--Wait I actually typed that out didn't I? They are so CUTE!!!!!!! Hug them all for me!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

omg     i cant stand it there sooooooo flippin CUTE!!!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

dude those pupps look amazing!


----------



## sincere_sniper (May 19, 2008)

love male a nd female e


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love them all but i really like female E poor female G loks soooooo sad. I love male C and D. They are sll so cute love the pictures of them play tug.


----------



## fosterrescue (May 24, 2008)

That is not what I would have pictured as pit bull pups. Yes, I am sorry for thinking of the sterotype. We can thank our media for that, and my ignorance for listening to them. This is all new and gives new meaning to the words "pit bull". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*They are too griggin cute!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

fosterrescue said:


> That is not what I would have pictured as pit bull pups. Yes, I am sorry for thinking of the sterotype. We can thank our media for that, and my ignorance for listening to them. This is all new and gives new meaning to the words "pit bull". Thanks for sharing.


So are you new to the pitbull/bully world?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

there looking good bro!!!!!!!!! cant wait to come down there and get this little guy.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

K-O Player said:


> I would love to have any of those pups but i particularly like *A *and E really like the pattern on A:thumbsup:


No! No! No! A is spoken for... aint that right Andy?

*Lol J/K but I did pick him first* 

Pups look good man, your doing a good job with them :clap:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

fosterrescue said:


> That is not what I would have pictured as pit bull pups. Yes, I am sorry for thinking of the sterotype. We can thank our media for that, and my ignorance for listening to them. This is all new and gives new meaning to the words "pit bull". Thanks for sharing.


Pits definately produce the cutest pups out there! OFK, what is your exact address??? And what time do you usually go to sleep? LOL! They are too damn cute! I'm smitten... C has to be the best looking pup I have ever seen in my life time. He's got that blue phantom-brindle going on and I'm in love!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Everybody. We finally got all the pics laid out. We are keeping "B", Wayne is getting "D", and we may be keeping "E" as well.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

beautiful puppies!!!!! I think "C" is my favorite!!!! You sure did have a colorful litter this time!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I luv male c and female e,, they are the cutest things.
Your daughter is really cute to. I miss my girls being that small!!


----------



## RedPitbull15 (May 27, 2008)

wut type of pitbulls are female f and male a


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They are just ABPT, they are out of the Falin/TNT/Condra dogs and some OLD OFR lines.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

And I got Male A!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!! Can't wait to pick him up!

Introducing OFK's Up A Notch aka Nacho










Stephanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whos getting C Andy? I want to see that guy grow I love him. I hope however has him is on the forum or you make them sign contract to join the forum lol


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I think Advocate Kennels got C.

Stephanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am pretty sure they took the blue female F.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

They did but they also got Male C.  

Stephanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't know they where getting 2 those luck bugs. I sure hope they got that male too so then I can see him round the forum. :love2:


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

They are all very pretty. I think this one is mine right? Heck I like most all of them!










I need the "ying" to complete my "yang"

See they are opposites they can be "reverse twins" if they stand face by face...lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They sure could be!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh THAT is TOO COOL!

Ying and Yang! Very nice.

Stephanie


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Yes, we are getting Female F. OFK/Advocate's Fuel the Fire AKA "Cynder"
and male C. OFK/Advocate's I'm The Juggernaut, Bitch AKA "Jugsy"
They are already posted on our website. Hooray! The day Andy called us to tell us Gracie was delivering her pups we were jumping around and squeeling like little high schoolrs! We can't wait!

The interesting thing about female f and male c is that they shared the same placenta so they are twins. Michelle and I are sisters so its kind of cute.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Old_Blood said:


> I need the "ying" to complete my "yang"
> 
> See they are opposites they can be "reverse twins" if they stand face by face...lol


That is so cute!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

they are all so cute


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Does any one have pics of these pups all grown up? Andy?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i'd like to see as well lmao


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> i'd like to see as well lmao


Why the "Lmao" I don't get it lmao


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i dunno i always type it. its a reflex... i just had to stop myself from typing it again... THE URGE IS SO GREAT... OH NOOOOO... lol. 

ah, i feel better now.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that was pretty funny but i still would love to see how that litter turned out.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is two of them.

Male A: Nacho.
Pics of Nacho - MPBP Pitbull Community Forum

Male B: Maverick.
Funny Maverick Pic - MPBP Pitbull Community Forum


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow maverick looks awesome. i love the head peice on him. and the other one looks like switch.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, Maverick is a good looking boy, he was Andy's pick. But he gave him to Dan in the west coast.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i always love maverick, but man nacho is gorgeous!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

both are good looking boys!!! for sure.


----------

